# egr



## im4me273 (May 20, 2011)

Has anyone with egr problems have there DPF filter checked to see if that's causing the problem?


----------



## akjimny (May 20, 2011)

Re: egr

Hi Earl and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  EGR problems with what?  We need more info in order to give you better suggestions / answers.


----------



## krsmitty (May 20, 2011)

Re: egr

Diesel motor.


----------



## Triple E (May 20, 2011)

RE: egr





> im4me273 - 5/19/2011  9:24 PM  Has anyone with egr problems have there DPF filter checked to see if that's causing the problem?



What I understand, if the DPF, Diesel Particulate Filter,is full of_soot_ and not burning, "lightoff", correctly or is full of ashwill cause problems with the EGR, Exhaust Gas Recirculation. Each of these systems has positives and negatives affecting engine operation and maintenance.  Using a high quality synthetic oil has been proven to help reducethis problem.

If I was to have an EGR problem cleaning the DPF would be the first thing I would do. :approve:


----------



## krsmitty (May 21, 2011)

Re: egr

Or get the DPF delete kit.

What year & model is your truck?


----------



## Triple E (May 21, 2011)

Re: egr





> krsmitty - 5/21/2011  6:30 AM  Or get the DPF delete kit.  What year & model is your truck?





They make a PDF deletion kit? :question: Learn something new everyday. Are the pretty costly?


----------



## krsmitty (May 21, 2011)

Re: egr



> Triple E - 5/21/2011  3:02 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep...I have a 07 so don't have to worry about it on mine.

http://www.xtremediesel.com/dpfdeleteshop.aspx?gclid=CLPW_ITm-agCFQW87Qod-TV4SQ


----------



## Triple E (May 21, 2011)

Re: egr

Has removing it improved you mileage and does it change the fuel dilution into the oil sump?  I find this interesting.   :approve:     In my mind this has to increase your mileage.


----------



## krsmitty (May 21, 2011)

Re: egr

I did not have the DPF on my Ram. I have heard that it does increase mpg though.


----------

